# Hockey is for Everyone



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is our 6 mo puppy and my almost 10 yo son playing on our backyard rink. Talk about a versatile breed 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E9QT1o2sM4

Happy 2015 everyone!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

The golden retriever breed, I mean. Although my son is pretty versatile too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, your pup is adorable.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks like fun for both your son and puppy. Nice backyard rink.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute video! And I agree, very nice rink!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for sharing. Your son and puppy could probably play hockey better than the LA Kings right now.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's cute to see the two of them play but please be careful with the dog on ice. Years ago our neighbors dog slipped and fell on the ice and ended up paralyzed. I believe it was the positioning of the tail when she landed.

Its something I've always feared with my own when the ground gets icy.

Sorry to be a kill joy.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh dear! I worry about our dogs getting hurt by skate blades, so far we have had no injuries (knock wood). Sorry to hear about your neighbor's dog.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too cute. Love the backyard rink, that's dedication. Are you watching the WJHC tourney still?


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

The rink is a labor of love for my husband. We mostly watch Bruins games and local teams, but I love the women's national teams &#55357;&#56836;. Are you watching?


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

nice one love the style!


----------

